# A journal..ish.. journal!



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Well.. I didn't do much today, but I learned a lot about some people on here, which always makes me feel better. I'm excited for several sweepstakes, and I am jealous of Japan for getting the awesome game: Professor Layton vs. Ace attorney.

I'm also happy about all of the different artwork I'm collecting in my fanart album. It's nice to see skills. (I can pretty much draw a stick figure.)

Well, my boys and girls are peachy keen, being as adorable as ever.. so, I guess that wraps up my night entry!

-H


----------

